# General > Biodiversity >  Camera Trap footage.

## kas

Set my new camera trap out into the Caithness countryside for the first time last week and was surprised with the results. 
Beginners luck?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpGUpUUen2o

----------


## Gronnuck

Crackin' videos, I've looked at all of them.  It isn't beginners luck, there's just so much happening under our noses, all we have to do is take the time to look.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Great stuff Kas,bet you were delighted with the Pine Martin.Gordon Buchanan look out.

----------


## kas

Thanks, I was well chuffed and the trap is set again then I will move it to a new location this weekend. I did throw a handful of bird seed and peanuts down when I set it,  peanuts took the martin in I suspect.  :Wink:

----------


## gleeber

That was well good kas. Gary Player the old golfer said the more i practice the luckier I get. Thats a great bit of kit.

----------


## crichton

Hi,
what type of camera did you set up?

C

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Loving the bouncing pine martin!  How expensive is the kit?  I'd love to put one down on the beach, as I think we have fairly new born otter cubs up the burn that haven't left the holt yet.

----------


## kas

I am using a Bushnell Trophy Cam HD Max but there are lots of other models available. This one is very simple to use and can take stills as well. Here are the first visitors I had to trigger it

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Thanks - think I'll have to wait for the next set of cubs!

----------


## Moira

Absolutely amazing!  Many thanks for sharing.   :Smile:

----------


## soulsurfer

Great stuff. Look forward to seeing more.

----------


## smithp

Did you scent or bait the stump?

----------


## kas

I threw a handful of birdfood down, thinking I would get birds coming in.

----------


## Kenn

Smear the next stump with peanut butter or jam, that should attract the martins...can't wait for the next footage.

----------


## kas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5fef60qoOg

Did that last week Liz and here it is, no fox this time. Trap now taken away from here to leave them in peace and I will look for somewhere new over the weekend.

----------


## highland red

> Set my new camera trap out into the Caithness countryside for the first time last week and was surprised with the results. 
> Beginners luck?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpGUpUUen2o


Nice to have met you today on the banks of The Thurso River, my Wife wasn't "cajoling" me for talking to you, she just wanted a cigarette. .  Take good care and keep in touch

----------


## Moira

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5fef60qoOg
> 
> Did that last week Liz and here it is, no fox this time. Trap now taken away from here to leave them in peace and I will look for somewhere new over the weekend.


Much respect Kas.  I'm looking forward to your next set of footage.  Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## bluebell

Can't wait to see more wildlife Kas...

----------


## kas

Thanks for the kind comments, the camera was put out again and this time positioned near lots of scat. Some great footage recorded and a wee mystery noise I am hoping someone can help me with. 
links in this thread. 
http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...68#post1011168

----------

